
Brexit ‘2nd Referendum Petition’ a 4 Chan Prank - doener
http://heatst.com/uk/exclusive-brexit-2nd-referendum-petition-a-4-chan-prank-bbc-report-it-as-real/
======
callumlocke
This is a fake story. The Petitions Comission know what they're doing and
remove fraudulent signatures.

[https://twitter.com/hocpetitions/status/747063424132255745](https://twitter.com/hocpetitions/status/747063424132255745)

~~~
Grue3
No, they don't. There's clearly more than 70000 fraudulent signatures if there
are 30000 from Vatican alone.

~~~
makomk
Dunno about then, but there don't appear to be anymore: {"name":"Vatican
City","code":"VA","signature_count":58} See for yourself:
[https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/131215.json](https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/131215.json)

It's entirely plausible that whoever wrote the script intentionally designed
it to submit a large chunk of votes from "Vatican City" to try and discredit
the petition, especially given /pol/'s political leanings.

------
ibotty
"Gamergate hero Sargon of Akkad", seriously?

------
loktarogar
Was it though? The people who develop the app surely account for basic voting
fraud..

~~~
errantspark
Never overestimate computer security, it's almost always worse than "surely it
can't be that bad"

~~~
loktarogar
Well I've met people who've worked on the app, and I doubt that both these
folks and a GDS team would miss the major hostile use case of the app.

